# Eric Wynalda for President of US Soccer?



## outside! (Sep 22, 2017)

http://soccer.nbcsports.com/2017/09/22/eric-wynalda-for-us-soccer-president/

Thoughts?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2017)

outside! said:


> http://soccer.nbcsports.com/2017/09/22/eric-wynalda-for-us-soccer-president/
> 
> Thoughts?


A competent player with some experience as a coach and local & regional administrator would be my preference.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 23, 2017)

outside! said:


> http://soccer.nbcsports.com/2017/09/22/eric-wynalda-for-us-soccer-president/
> 
> Thoughts?


He's definitely not a "yes" man.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 23, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He's definitely not a "yes" man.


That won't last long.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Sep 23, 2017)

Would love Wynalda to be president.  Gulati's results in the past 11 years speak for itself.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 23, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> That won't last long.


Your right, it might change to "No F&%$ing Way".


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks like Wynalda has confirmed he will attempt to enter the race.
http://www.espnfc.us/united-states/story/3236812/eric-wynalda-set-to-stand-for-us-soccer-federation-presidency


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2017)

Does anyone know who actually votes for President of USSF?  I know I never got a ballot, despite having more knowledge and experience in soccer than the present office holder.


----------

